# Ressource interdite (accès au site de ma banque impossible)



## vizsla (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Dès que j'essaye d'accéder au site internet de ma banque, j'ai le message suivant qui s'affiche : Interdit, vous ne pouvez accéder à cette page.
J'ai un compte admin, 
Je peux accéder au site via une autre session.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à résoudre ce problème ?
merci


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

bienvenue

tu ne dis pas
quel navigateur utilisé
(c'est important pour la suite)

il doit y avoir des scories lié à ce site ( erreur ou corruption du stockage  de mot de passe , certificat , cookies etc)
et est ce bien en 10.6?

par ailleurs  tester un autre navigateur dans ta session pourrait etre un autre indicateur


----------



## vizsla (15 Novembre 2014)

mon navigateur est firefox. La version de MAC OS X est V10.6.8. 
L'accès m'est possible via le même navigateur sur la session de ma fille.
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une espèce de "contrôle parental" qui mempêche d'y accéder, alors que j'ai le profil admin. (des que je clique sur le site , j'ai le message "interdit" qui s'affiche avant même que je puisse m'identifier sur le site de la banque


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2014)

plusieurs choses
y a un peu des contradictions
tu dis
session de ma fille

(qu'est ce que tu fous sur la session de ...ta fille?)

puis tu dis 
j'ai le profil admi

qui?
ta fille?
toi?
et donc deuxieme relance qu'est ce que tu fous sur la session de ...ta fille alors que tu sembles  avoir un profil admi et  on l'espère  ta propre session?

et donc je dirai

* CREER une session admi NEUVE
 elle servira
-de test d'accès à banque 
et
- de log pour reréglage  des autres sessions

*autre point ( central)

verifier les compatibilités 20*14*
dans les infos de TA banque regarder  les compatibilités 2014  annoncées par ta banque concernant  accès sécurisé : quels  OS et  quels navigateurs sont officiellement compatibles

 puis tester d'autres navigateurs annoncés comme gerés par ta banque


----------



## fusée (15 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour

Tu peux tenter une solution qui est en principe radicale et que je décris dans mon fil intitulé :

Mac OS X + Firefox + Pluzz.fr Ne sont pas d'accords

Cette solution va effacer tous les paramètres de Firefox dont notamment les marque pages. Elle efface aussi les cookies et donc il faudra ressaisir les mots de passe - nom d'utilisateurs sur les différents sites où tu es inscrit.
Pour résumer, il s'agit de détruire le dossier "Firefox" qui se trouve dans *TA* bibliothèque dans le sous dossier "Applications Support". Attention il s'agit bien de *TA Bibliothèque* qui est dans le chemin "Utilisateurs / ton dossier (la maisonnette) / Bibliothèque"

Il se peut que le dossier bibliothèque soit invisible (par sécurité pour éviter les gaffes des débutants)
Pour le rendre visible procède ainsi :
Ouvre le dossier "Utilisateurs" à la racine de ton disque de démarrage.
Ouvre la maisonnette (elle doit en principe porter ton nom prénom selon ce que tu as répondu lors de l'installation système).
Dans le menu "Présentation" choisis "Afficher les options de présentation" (ou fait Pomme-J)
Là, tu coches l'item "Afficher le dossier bibliothèque".

Pour les marque pages tu peux (avant de détruite le dossier Firefox ou *de préférence le sauvegarder* ailleurs et l'effacer de la bibliothèque) faire un export de tes marque pages. Un fichier Bookmarks.html est créé sur le bureau.
Lorsque tu relanceras Firefox, un nouveau dossier Firefox sera créé dans ta bibliothèque et tu n'auras plus qu'à réimporter les marque pages

Fais attention : Comme je te l'ai dit, les cookies sont tous effacés et tu devras ressaisir les mots de passe et identifiants de pas mal de sites, notamment ceux de ta messagerie. Si tu ne les connais pas, évite de te lancer dans la suppression du dossier Firefox et si tu l'as fait, tu peux remettre dans ta bibliothèque l'ancien dossier Firefox que tu as sauvegardé par ailleurs.

Fusée


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2014)

solution radicale et pas utile
(rouleau compresseur pour  détruire une limace , et aussi  ecraser herbes , fleurs )
autant enlever la limace et laisser le reste tranquille


 virer les infos concernant ce site ( cookies et mot de passe de CE site ) et éventuellement  virer le cache
inutile de virer tout
( dont les cookies et mot de passe  des autres sites)


----------

